# Corpsing How-To - the Mr. Chicken Way



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey, look, it's a video! 
Corpsing with house paint and paper towels. It's how I've been doing it for a while.

Let me know what you think. I'd like to shoot more of these, if folks enjoy it.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Yes, more please! You made it look so easy. I love how you captured his expression.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween (Aug 28, 2008)

Great vid Mr. Chicken! I agree with Copchick, more vids would be great. I use the pantyhose/liquid latex method for corpsing but would like to try your way as well. Very informative, thanks for posting and Happy Haunting all !!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Already commented in the other thread, but I can say again here that I love this technique.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

Had no idea. They look fantastic and you make it look easy. Thanks Mr. Chicken!


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

that's awesome, thanks for posting this!


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

That's wonderful! Thank you Mr. Chicken!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:This is such a great how to video. Very simple to understand, you show all the techniques, and your instruction is flawless. I am clapping now, you just can't see me. What Copchick said, more please!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2012)

I really like the style of those guys. Tons of character and personality.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jolid I say, MORE?

Oops.....please.....and.......thank you.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

BTW, good advice about the eyeball color. I always autopilot to plain white, but your blend of colors looks much better.

Is there a reason you chose interior latex plaint as opposed to exterior? Interior latex actually holds up fairly well to weather, but I think exterior latex would be the paint of choice for anything displayed outside.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks folks! Glad to hear people are getting something out of it.


RoxyBlue said:


> Is there a reason you chose interior latex plaint as opposed to exterior? Interior latex actually holds up fairly well to weather, but I think exterior latex would be the paint of choice for anything displayed outside.


Oooo...making me think! I've done both, actually. When I went to buy this gallon, the lady said that exterior paint needs sunlight to dry, or it can get moldy. Since I'm working mostly in my apartment, I wasn't sure if they'd be able to get light, so I figured better safe than sorry. But as long as you can leave it out in the sun, exterior is great, too.

I do imagine that when you seal the whole thing with the Polycrylic, it's kind of all the same, though.

By the way, you don't want to use the cheapest paint, because that's way watered down, and won't give you as much strength when it dries.


----------

